# MTD 5/24 carb cleaning/adjusting



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

So yesterday I was getting my saws ready for this summer, and I thought I'd give my mtd the same service. the idle was not smooth and it did not hold idle. 

for the record:

MTD 5/24 Snow Flite
model: 319 600 500
serial: 109666

Tecumseh engine
model: HS50-67160B
serial: 8117B

Took the carb off, opened it up, cleaned it out, passed some wire in those small vents and adjustment holes, some impurities were found. Blew it out, with precaution not to blow that float needle seat out (learned that the hard way). Reassembled it, pre adjusting needle and idle mixture. Had to make a new gasket where the carb seats to intake, the 30+ yrs old original one passed away when I took the carb off. Started it, and still have an ''up n down'' idle. So adjusted the idle mixture, had to turn it all the way shut to have the engine run smoothly, without stalling. Adjusted the main needle and voila, runs like new.

So my issue is fixed, but is it? I mean the Idle is best when needle is in almost shut to shut position....:S Usually one full turn out is about right. Maybe other issue(s) with the carb. 

Sly


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

are you sure you cleaned out the holes in the brass nut that hold the bowl on the carb? It won't idle smooth if you don't have them clean. If it's a non-adjustable type carb watch this:


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

yeah its a fully adjustable 1rst series carb, like this one: http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/tecumseh_carb_632107.asp

and yes that brass dual threaded nut on the fuel bowl is clean as a whistle, it did have small deposit in it, brush wire and 150psi of air went through it.

Sly


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

"that brass dual threaded nut on the fuel bowl is clean as a whistle,"

Just checking: both the large side hole and the almost-invisible side hole in that brass nut were cleaned out? If you're not sure what I mean, I can find a picture of them somewhere.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

yes, even that little almost invisible hole is cleaned out, wire and air through it. I even saw the wire pass through it

The engine idles fine since the cleanup, its the idle mixture screw on the side of carb that has to be almost shut (1/4 turn from shut position) to all the way shut. which is really weird, it should be stalling the engine, no?


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Yes, that's wrong. I'm thinking crap in the internal passage from the bowl to the idle jet screw. You could try ultrasonic cleaning or soaking in carb cleaner. Or buy a new carb. Or ignore it.


----------



## snowflitesly (May 5, 2016)

lol, I'll have the a go with the two first suggestions and see. thx


----------

